# Should I ask for an eval or am I over thinking this?



## lusterleaf

Background: I have a 4 year old son, non verbal, lower functioning end of ASD spectrum. When he was a baby, he never hit milestones like talking, pointing, following one step directions, answering to his name when called, so when he turned 18 months I had him evaluated by Early Intervention. This eventually led to his diagnosis.

I also have a 17 month old daughter and so far she has been hitting all of her milestones and she has a lot of words. However, I have noticed that she toe walks from time to time and she is constantly removing her socks/shoes and fights me when getting dressed or changing her diaper. It is making me wondering on whether or not I should get her evaluated for PT (to address toe walking) and OT (if she may have sensory issues), or, if I am overthinking this. 

Is this just typical toddler behavior?


----------



## Springflower

I would say your daughter is a typical toddler. My 3.5 yr old is the same. 

Both of mine walked on their toes a lot. Turns out that was just a thing they did! Toe walking is only a concern when there are other issues and in your case I wouldn't worry.


----------



## kellyc1987

My 20 month old walks on his toes sometimes too, he also takes his shoes/socks off and occasionally fights to get dressed, I'd say it's normal to be honest


----------



## _Meep_

My girl is 2 and still goes through stages of toe-walking a few times a day for a week or so sometimes. It's a skill and something they like to practise for fun! If it's not all the time, I doubt there's any sensory aspect to it at all.

She has also gone through stages of hating being changed (thankfully she isn't in one at the moment) and getting angry about dressing. She absolutely hates having her teeth brushed. But she has no signs of ASD at all.

All toddlers do quirky things, and all display symptoms at times of ASD behaviours as part of normal, typical development, but unless in conjunction with a wider array of ongoing problems and habits, one or two behaviours aren't likely to be signs of anything. 

It's understandable that you would be on high alert. I don't think you need to worry though. :hugs:


----------



## Breeelizabeth

My daughter toe walked, and sometimes would walk with her legs bowed in. It started practically overnight so I tried correcting her to see if it was a toddler thing or a thing-to-be-worried-about-thing (saying "walk properly baby") and she would always stop and correct her gait. She does have gait problems and developmental problems so i was curious to know if it was that. Turns out she's just experimenting with walking and moving her body.


----------

